# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه

## نـور الدنـيا

نقلت لكم جزء من محاضرة ( الحسد الوقاية و العلاج ) للشيخ / محمد اسماعيل المقدم



من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه قمع الحاسد أسباب الحسد من داخله 
وعلاج الحسد كما ذكرنا ينقسم إلى قسمين: علاج الحاسد نفسه، وعلاج المحسود، أما علاج الحاسد فقل أن ينفع الحاسد دواء، ولا نقول: إنه ميئوس من شفائه؛ لأنه لا يأس من رحمة الله، ولكن من الصعب جداً أن هذا الشخص الذي يدمن على هذه الخاصية الخبيثة أن يوجد له دواء؛ لأنه مترسخ فيه داء الجهل والظلم، وليس يشكو علة سوى زوال النعمة من العباد، إلا أن يشاء الله سبحانه وتعالى، فإن كان الحاسد ذا فهم وذا عقل فدواؤه أن يقمع أسباب الحسد من داخله، سواء الكبر، أو عزة النفس، أو غيرها من الأسباب التي ذكرناها. يقول الإمام ابن المبارك رحمه الله تعالى: كل العداوة قد ترجى إماتتها إلا عداوة من عاداك من حسدِ فإن في القلب منها عقدة عقدت وليس يفتحها راقٍ إلى الأبدِ إلا الإله فإن يرحم فحل به وإن أباه فلا ترجوه من أحد فلا يرفع هذا الداء إلا برحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى. سئل بعضهم: أي أعدائك لا تحب أن يعود إليك صديقاً؟ أي: أن يتحول بعد ذلك صديقاً؟ فقال: الحاسد الذي لا يرده إلى مودتي إلا زوال نعمتي.




من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه المداواة لنفسه بأدوية نافعة 
كذلك الحاسد يداوي نفسه بأدوية نافعة، وإن كانت مرة، يقول أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (انظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم، ولا تنظروا إلى من هو فوقكم؛ فهو أجدر ألا تزدروا نعمة الله عليكم) رواه الإمام أحمد و مسلم و الترمذي و ابن ماجة . وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (انظروا) المقصود هنا: أمور الدنيا، في الأرزاق والحظوظ وهذه الأشياء، ولذا قال: (انظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم) لكن في الدين تنظر إلى من هو أعلى منك، كما قال تعالى: وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُونَ [المطففين:26]. فأما في الدنيا فقال: (فانظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم، ولا تنظروا إلى من هو فوقكم؛ فهو أجدر ألا تزدروا -أي: ألا تحتقروا- نعمة الله عليكم).




من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه أن يعلم أن الإمساك عن الشر صدقة 
كذلك على الحاسد أن يعلم أن الإمساك عن الشر صدقة، فمجرد أن يكف شره عن أخيه المسلم هذا في حد ذاته صدقة وفعل حسن، فعن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (على كل مسلم صدقة، قيل: أرأيت إن لم يجد؟ قال: يعمل بيديه فينفع نفسه ويتصدق. قيل: أرأيت إن لم يستطع؟ قال: يعين ذا الحاجة الملهوف، قيل: أرأيت إن لم يستطع؟ قال: يأمر بالمعروف أو الخير، قال: أرأيت إن لم يفعل؟ قال: يمسك عن الشر فإنها صدقة) متفق عليه. فمجرد إمساكه عن الشر ومنعه الحسد يكون صدقة على نفسه. وفي حديث آخر: (قال: فإن لم أفعل؟ قال: فدع الناس من الشر، فإنها صدقة تصدق بها على نفسك)، وفي رواية: (تتصدق بها عن نفسك)، وهذا أيضاً متفق عليه.




من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه أن يعلم أن الحسد يضره في الدين والدنيا 
كذلك من علاج الحاسد لنفسه: أن يعلم أن الحاسد الحسد يضره في الدين والدنيا، فيعلم أنه يضر نفسه هو في الدين، وفي الدنيا، ولا يتضرر بذلك المحسود؛ لأن هذه المعصية القبيحة -كما ذكرنا- من أقبح المعاصي، كما قال بعض العلماء: أي معصية تزيد على كراهتك لراحة مسلم من غير أن يكون لك منه مضرة؟! أي: أن الإنسان يكره راحة أخيه المؤمن، دون أن يعود عليه هذا الأمر بمضره. كذلك المحسود ينتفع في الدين ولا ينضر؛ لأنه مظلوم من جهة هذا الحاسد، لاسيما إذا انضاف إلى حسده الغيبة، وهتك الستر، فهذه كلها تكون هدايا يهديها الحاسد إلى المحسود؛ حيث يأتي يوم القيامة مفلساً محروماً، فيؤخذ من حسناته، وتعطى لهذا المظلوم، فإن فنيت حسناته ولم يبق منها شيء أخذت من سيئات المظلوم، وطرحت عليه، ثم طرح في النار. أيضاً المحسود نفسه لا ينضر؛ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لـابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (احفظ الله يحفظك، احفظ الله تجده تجاهك، إذا سألت فاسأل الله، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله، واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك، ولو اجتمعت على أن يضروك لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك، رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف)، وقال عز وجل: مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ [الحديد:22]. وقال عز وجل: قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا [التوبة:51]، فالحاسد لا يغير من قضاء الله سبحانه وتعالى شيئاً، ولا ينفع، ولا يضر. أما ضرر الحسد على الحاسد نفسه فإنه سخط قضاء الله وقدره، فكره نعمته على عباده، وهذا عمى في بصر الإيمان، ويكفيه أنه شارك إبليس في الحسد، فالحاسد عدو نفسه، وصديق عدوه؛ لأن إبليس يحب زوال النعم عن العباد، ويحب وقوع البلايا فيهم، يقول بعض العلماء: دع الحسود وما يلقاه من كمدٍ يكفيك منه لهيب النار في جسده إن لمت ذا حسد نفست كربته وإن سكت فقد عذبته بيده




من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه الزهد في الدنيا 
كذلك مما يعالج به الحاسد نفسه: الزهد في الدنيا، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لو كانت الدنيا تعدل عند الله جناح بعوضة ما سقى كافراً منها شربة ماء). فالدنيا هموم متراكمة، وغموم متلاطمة، حلالها حساب، وحرامها عذاب، وهي خرق وتراب، وصور وخراب، فلا وجه للمنافسة فيها عند العقلاء، بل الذي ينافس ينافس في المقاصد العلية، فإن الله يحب معالي الأمور، ويكره سفسافها، فهذا الشخص يحسد على حطام الدنيا وزينتها، أما قوام الليل وصوام النهار فلا يلتفت إليه، ولا يعيره انتباهاً، ولا يحسده على هذه النعمة، لكن يحسد على ما يزول ويفنى.




من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه الرضا بالقضاء 
كذلك مما يداوي به الحاسد نفسه: الرضا بالقضاء، فمن لم يرض بقضاء الله لم يحصل إلا على الندم؛ وسواء رضي أم لم يرض فإن قضاء الله نافذ، فإذا لم يرض لم يحصل إلا على الندم، وفوات الثواب، وغضب رب الأرباب، فهي مصيبتان أو أكثر، وليس للعبد حيلة على دفع القضاء، فعليه بالرضا، قال عز وجل: نَحْنُ قَسَمْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَعِيشَتَهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا [الزخرف:32]. وقال عز وجل: وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ [النساء:32]. أيضاً: عليه أن يعلم أن الحسد قدح في التوحيد؛ لأن الحسد والإيمان كما ذكرنا لا يجتمعان، يقول بعض العلماء: ما لي على مر القضا من حيلة غير الرضا أنا في الهوى عبد وما للعبد أن يعترضا


من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه أن يصنف نفسه نقيض ما يقتضيه الحسد 
كذلك من أشق الأدوية التي يعالج بها الحاسد نفسه: أن يصنف نفسه نقيض ما يقتضيه الحسد، فإن كان الحسد يقتضي تمنيه زوال النعمة، وسعيه في ذلك لهتك الأستار، والغيبة والاحتيال بشتى الحيل حتى يزيل النعمة عن عباد الله، فأنفع الأدوية في ذلك أن يتطلب أو أن يكلف نفسه نقيض ما يقتضيه الحسد، وذلك بأن يتكلف مدح المحسود، ويتكلف أن يتواضع له، وأيضاً يحاول بأن يهدي إليه هدية، ويظهر السرور ما استطاع بنعمة الله على هذا العبد؛ وذلك لقوله سبحانه وتعالى: ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ * وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ [فصلت:34-35] وحكى الله عن بلقيس أنها قالت: وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ [النمل:35]. وليس المقصود أن هذا هو علاج المحسود لنفسه، وإنما المقصود الإشارة إلى أن الهدية مما يظهر التواءم؛ لذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: (تهادوا تحابوا) فالهدية من الأساليب التي تذهب عنه هذا الداء.




من وسائل علاج الحاسد لنفسه أن يبرك إذا رأى في أخيه ما يعجبه 
كذلك من أهم ما ينبغي أن يراعيه من يرى من أخيه شيئاً أو من نفسه، أو من ماله أو من ولده شيئاً فيعجبه: أن يبرك إذا رآه، فيقول مثلاً: (اللهم بارك فيه ولا تضره) كما ثبت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، فهذا الذكر ليس فقط خاصاً بالحاسد الذي يتيقن من نفسه أنه حاسد، بل من العائن الذي لا يقصد أن يحسد، وقد ذكرنا أن العائن قد يحسد من لا يتمنى له الضرر، فبمجرد إعجابه بشيء قد يصيبه بضرر، سواء في نفسه، أو ماله، أو ولده، أو إخوانه، أو أحبائه، فإذا رأى الإنسان ما يعجبه فعليه أن يقول: اللهم بارك فيه ولا تضره.

<منقول>.
منتديات الاخت المسلمة > الأقـســـــــام الإســــــلامـيـــــــة > واحـــــة الإســـلام العــامـــة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## بنت عرب uae

موفقه الغاليه

----------

